# Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können



## Nancy (29. Mai 2008)

Ja wo fang ich an.

Wir haben seit 3-4 Wochen einen kleinen Teich, es ist eine Schale die ein Außenmaß von 180 x 130 hat und innen nur für die 3 Fische 120x 80 cm.
Wieviele Liter es sind weiß ich nicht, wir hatten keine Wasseruhr dran.
Tief ist sie 45 cm, die Schale stand schön länger bei unserem Schwager rum und dann dachten wir ach warum nicht.

Alle in der Familie von meinem Mann haben Teiche von 7000 bis 15000 Liter.

Na und was soll ich sagen wir sind nun auch befallen  und wollen was größeres.
Das die Fische dort nicht im Winter bleiben können war uns bewußt, und jetzt überlegen wir halt wie wir es machen soll, wir haben nur einen kleinen Garten, und wir müßen auch erst noch unsere Vermieter fragen ob auch ein größerer geht.
Aber es müßte drin sein das wir 3x2 Meter hinbekommen und mindestens 65 cm tief.
Wir überlegen jetzt halt ob wir Folie nehmen oder eine Schale.

Meine erste Frage reichen 65 cm um hier im Ruhrpott die Fische draußen zu lassen???

Folie oder Schale??

Pflanzen haben wir schon und Ableger bekommen wir genug, und letze Woche haben wir uns schon eine gute große Pumpe bis 4000 l geholt mit einer UV Lampe für klares Wasser, hat uns eben unsere Familie empfohlen.

So ich denke es reicht erstmal 

Grüße Nancy


----------



## Frettchenfreund (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Nancy!

Erst mal :Willkommen2 bei den Teichverrückten.



			
				Nancy schrieb:
			
		

> Wir überlegen jetzt halt ob wir Folie nehmen oder eine Schale.
> 
> Meine erste Frage reichen 65 cm um hier im Ruhrpott die Fische draußen zu lassen???
> 
> Grüße Nancy



Folie oder Schale:

Ich würde Folie nehmen, den dann kanst Du den Teich so gestalten wie Du möchtest.

65 cm:

Ich habe fast 3 Jahre einen PE Teich gehabt der nur 54 cm tief war und die Fische haben überlebt.

Nur ich habe gelernt und ich würde es heute nicht mehr machen.

Schau einfach wie tief Du buddeln kannst. Je tiefer um so besser für deine Fische.

So, und jetzt bitte die Fachleute!


----------



## Plätscher (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Nancy,

65cm tiefe reicht nicht. Die letzten Winter waren ja recht mild aber in einem normalen Winter würden die Fische das wohl nicht überleben. 
Außerdem Fische bei der Teichgröße heist hoher Technikeinsatz, vernünftiger Filter, Teilwasserwechsel, Winterheizung und gestalterisch ein Teich richtung Bombenkrater da ja genug Wasservolumen geschafft werden muß.

Überlege dir das doch noch einmal. Schaue dir die Miniteiche ohne Fische hier im Forum an. Die haben genug anderes Leben im Teich das man die Fische nicht vermisst.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## SG3 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Ich sage mal so. Als frostfreie Tiefe soll zumindest in Berlin 1,30m zählen.


----------



## Klausile (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Nancy,
ich wohne in Viersen, also grob in deiner Ecke.
Mein alte Teich hatte eine Tiefe von 1,2 Metern. Da haben es die Fische die letzen drei Jahre gut überstanden. Allerdings war der Tiefbereich ziemlich klein, also schön war das für die Tiere bestimmt nicht.
Ich würde dir raten mindestens 1 Meter tief zu graben, und die Tiefzone auch so groß wie irgend möglich zu machen.
Eine Teichheizung brauchst du hier bestimmt nicht. Ein einfacher Eisfreihalter und ein Luftsprudler haben bei mir immer gereicht um einen kleinen Berich Eisfrei zu halten.
Nur solltest du bei der Größe des Teiches auch nur kleine Fische einsetzten - auf keinen Fall Koi oder __ Störe, selbst Orfen sind da Grenzwertig.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nancy (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*



			
				Klausile schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nancy,
> ich wohne in Viersen, also grob in deiner Ecke.
> Mein alte Teich hatte eine Tiefe von 1,2 Metern. Da haben es die Fische die letzen drei Jahre gut überstanden. Allerdings war der Tiefbereich ziemlich klein, also schön war das für die Tiere bestimmt nicht.
> Ich würde dir raten mindestens 1 Meter tief zu graben, und die Tiefzone auch so groß wie irgend möglich zu machen.
> ...



vielen Dank, ihr habt recht 1 Meter wird es dann wohl werden, und über so einen Sauerstoffsprudler haben wir auch schon nachgedacht, auch richtig das sie Tiefzone so groß wie möglich werden soll.

Klar ist auch das wir keine Koi reinsetzen werden, sondern nur kl. Shibunkis, und davon auch nicht viele.

Danke Nancy


----------



## Plätscher (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*



> kl. Shibunkis, und davon auch nicht viele.


Hallo Nancy,
bitte laß es sein, bei einer Teichgröße von 2 x 3m eine Tiefe von 1m zu erreichen die genug Volumen hat um Fische überwintern zu lassen, heißt einen Rechteckigen Kasten im Garten zu versenken. Wo willst du dann die Pflanzen lassen die für die Teichbiologie wichtig sind?.
Das ist ein Aussenaquarium mit viel teurer Technik, son oller Luftsprudler bringt garnichts, eine Baumarktpumpe mit Schaumstofffilter ist nur gut um Wasser plätschern zu lassen. Schau dir mal an was hier Leute betreiben um ihr Wasser klar zu halten. Du wirst einen trüben Teich haben indem die Fische vielleicht nur gerade überleben, bis sie größer werden und dann  den Löffel abgeben.

Ach was solls.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Jürgen,
hallo Nancy,

also wir haben einen solchen Teich. Zur Ansicht: Siehe Link in meiner Signatur.

Folie würde ich bei dem kleinen Teich und der großen Tiefe nicht nehmen. Zu viele Falten. Hier kann man schöne Teichschalen erwerben, die eben auch bei geringen Abmessungen bereits eine große Tiefe (1m) erreichen.
Diese Tiefe ist übrigens auch im Sommer wichtig, damit die Wassertemperatur nicht zu stark ansteigt. Tiefe puffert Temperatur!

Ein Eisfreihalter (Styroporteil ohne Belüfter) reicht im Winter aus, um ein Luftloch frei zu halten, damit die Faulgase abströmen können. Im Frühjahr nach der Eisschmelze wird es kritisch (siehe Beiträge über plötzliches Fisch-/Froschsterben), da kann ein Belüfter gute Dienste leisten.

ABER: Ein größerer Teich macht nicht viel mehr Arbeit, kostet kaum mehr und bietet den Fischen bessere Lebensbedingungen. Wir würden heute auch größer bauen. Apropos Fische: Bloß nicht zu viele einsetzen! Und nur kleine Arten, auf keinen Fall Koi oder Stör!

Ach ja:



> bitte laß es sein, bei einer Teichgröße von 2 x 3m eine Tiefe von 1m zu erreichen die genug Volumen hat um Fische überwintern zu lassen, heißt einen Rechteckigen Kasten im Garten zu versenken. Wo willst du dann die Pflanzen lassen die für die Teichbiologie wichtig sind?.
> Das ist ein Aussenaquarium mit viel teurer Technik, son oller Luftsprudler bringt garnichts, eine Baumarktpumpe mit Schaumstofffilter ist nur gut um Wasser plätschern zu lassen. Schau dir mal an was hier Leute betreiben um ihr Wasser klar zu halten. Du wirst einen trüben Teich haben indem die Fische vielleicht nur gerade überleben, bis sie größer werden und dann den Löffel abgeben.
> 
> Ach was solls.



Neee, ganz so kann ich das nicht unterschreiben. Wir haben auch klares Wasser, die Fische sind quicklebendig. Nur wachsen dürfen die halt nicht so sehr. Tun die auch nicht: Bitterlinge und Gründlinge zählen zu den kleinen Arten. Und von Baumarkt-Schaumstoff-Pumpenfilter stand oben auch nichts zu lesen.

@Nancy:
Beschreibe doch mal Deine/n Pumpe/Filter. Es stimmt: Wenn das so ein integriertes Teil ist, mit Schaumstoff in der Filterkammer, dann besser wieder umtauschen. Bei einem System mit getrenntem Filter kann man viel besser reinigen und das Ganze verstopft auch nicht.

Lass Dich von sowas nicht entmutigen: 





> Ach was solls.



Das finde ich Anfängern/Einsteigern gegenüber nicht fair.


----------



## Plätscher (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Nancy.

das "ach was solls" ging nicht gegen dich, sondern gegen einige Antworten die du bekommen hast, tschuldigung :sorry  .

Hallo Alex,

vom __ Bitterling und __ Gründling habe ich keine Ahnung, aber Shibunkin haben in solch einen kleinen  Teich nix verloren. Das ist nur eine andere Spielart des Goldfisches. Er wird dafür einfach viel zu groß und kackt mit verlaub gesagt den Teich zu, mit allen bekannten Folgen.



> Das finde ich Anfängern/Einsteigern gegenüber nicht fair.



Soll ich sie Ankohlen oder die Wahrheit sagen das sie sich ein dickes Problem ans Bein packen? Wo es doch die Alternative eines Pflanzenteiches mit viel interessantem Wasserinsektenleben gibt, das sie sonst nicht mitbekommen würden.

Nix für ungut, mach mir jetzt ein Bier auf hab nämlich morgen frei.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Nix für ungut, jetzt erscheint das "ach was solls" in einem anderen Licht.
Neenee, die Wahrheit ist immer besser...


----------



## Nancy (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Ok dann fang ich mal an 

Wie gut das ich ein Forenerprobtes Mädel bin, aber die Antwort von Jürgen war gestern so aha für mich.

Ich will mir sicher keine Kiste von 3x2 Meter in den Garten setzen, sondern es soll schon schön aussehen und es sollen defintiv die 3 Fische da rein die wir nun mal schon haben.

Koi´s oder aderes nein sicher nicht.

Jetzt ist genau das angesprochen worden was ich persönlich nicht mag, die Falten in der Folie, das sieht finde ich richtig doof aus.

Die größe Schale die ich jetzt so gesehen habe war 3x2 Meter und 1500 l und eben 65 tief, deswegen hatte ich wegen der tiefe ja nun auch gefragt.

Klar habe ich auch so richtig große gesehen aus, ja komm ich nicht drauf, aber da gehts dann mal so ab 600 Euro los, das finde ich dann doch ein bissel zu teuer.

Zum Filter kann ich sagen das er mit einer UV Lampe ist der für klares Wasser sorgen soll, für ein Gesamtvolumen von bis zu 4000 Liter sein und die Pumpe fördert 1600/h.

Von Sauerstoff weiß ich nix und ich meine gesehen zu haben das dort so Kugeln drin waren.

Ich mache wenn ich ehrlich bin keine sorgen das Wasser nicht klar zu bekommen, jetzt ist es super gut ok, aber bei 220 L auch kein Thema 

Das wir Pflanzen habe und noch welche bekommen können, hatte ich schon erwähnt.

Ich schau mal wie das hier geht mit den Fotos dann stelle ich eins an von dem kleinen und ens wo man die Fläche sieht die wir dann als Teich machen möchten ( der Zaun soll weg und nach vorne gesetzt werden, neu natürlich )

Das da so viel drum steht war erst mal beabsichtig weil die Vögel uns immer an den Pflanzen gezupft haben, bez. uns alles rausgeholt haben, jetzt wenn sie fest sind wird da weniger drum stehen.

Grüße Nancy


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen
Hallo Nancy



			
				Nancy schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist genau das angesprochen worden was ich persönlich nicht mag, die Falten in der Folie, das sieht finde ich richtig doof aus.



Mit ein bischen Können sind keine Falten zu sehen. Bei uns im Teich siehst Du nicht eine einzige Falte mehr.

.


----------



## Grubi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Nancy

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll die jetztige Schale durch einen grösseren Teich ersetzt werden ....

Nur ein Tip dazu , wenn es platzmässig drin sitzt dann behalte die alte Schale 
und verbinde sie durch einen kleinen Bachlauf mit dem neuen Teich , somit hättest du schonmal einen idealen Pflanzenfiter zur Verfügung.....
Du könntest die alte Schale so .ca 20 cm höher als den neuen Teich positionieren , dann hättest du schonmal ein Gefälle damit das Wasser von dort in den neuen Teich fliessen kann.

Ist zwar mit viel Bastelei verbunden , aber ich denke der Aufwand würde sich 
mit sauberem Wasser bezahlt machen .

Zur Wassertiefe, egal wie die letzten Winter bei uns waren , eine kleine Eiszeit reicht um die Fische leiden zu lassen, weniger als 1,20 m sollten es 
auf keinen Fall sein .

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Grubi

Lasst doch erst mal das Loch machen.

Warum: ?????

Willeicht kommt man an der Stelle gar nicht tiefer. Bei uns war nach 60 cm schon fast schluß. ( Bauschutt ) Nur durch den Einsatz von Spitzhacke und Co. habe wir es dann auf unsere Tiefe gebracht.




			
				Grubi schrieb:
			
		

> eine kleine Eiszeit



Eiszeit  

Wir sprechen doch immer von der  n Klimaerwärmung und selbst wenn es mal sehr kalt werden sollte, schneiße ich einen Teichheitzer rein für die paar Tage. Da können sich die Fische dann ankuscheln.   

Hier in Menden ( Sauerland ) hatten wir in den letzten Jahren nur sehr wenige Tage, wo es < 0 °C war.

.


----------



## Grubi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Frettchenfreund

Mag alles richtig sein .... ich empfehle aber weiterhin Fischteiche mit einer
Tiefenzone von mindestens 1,20 Metern.... kann schliesslich nicht schaden .

Teichheizer halte ich nur für eine Notlösung , das Wasser wird durch einen Teichheizer im Winter in Zirkulation versetzt , so das sich keine unterschiedlich temperierten Schichten erhalten können... die Fische können dadurch unnötig in Bewegung versetzt werden weil sie ständig nach der Idealtemperatur suchen müssen....einfach mal dabei beachten.

Wenn man nicht auf 1,20 m Tiefe kommt könnte man einen Schalenteich auch aus dem Boden herrausschauen lassen und einen Erd oder Steinwall drumherrum aufschütten , musste ich bei meinem letzten Teich so lösen , auch wegen Bauschutt...

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Nancy (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Das mit dem erst mal Loch buddeln hatte mein Mann auch als Überlegung angebracht, eben weil wir nicht wissen, jetzt sind wir 50 cm tief gekommen, ob wir so kommen wie wir wollen, und deswegen hat mein Mann auch die bedenken mit der Schale weil man da dann eben an die Form gebunden ist.

Aber wenn wir loslegen haben wir nicht ewig Zeit da wir die 3 Fische ja nun mal haben, und der neue ja dann nunmal dahin soll wo jetzt der Alte auch seinen Platz hat.

Grüße Nancy


----------



## Frettchenfreund (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Nancy

Auch dafür gibt es eine Lösung.



			
				Nancy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn wir loslegen haben wir nicht ewig Zeit da wir die 3 Fische ja nun mal haben, und der neue ja dann nunmal dahin soll wo jetzt der Alte auch seinen Platz hat.
> Grüße Nancy



3 Fische können bei den z.Z. herschenden Themperaturen ohne bedenken in ein großes Speisfass.

Unsere Fischlein haben die Umbauzeit auch in einem Speisfass leben müssen. Es ist war für die Fische nicht sehr angenehm aber die Freude ist um so größer, wenn sie im neuen Teich sind. 

Nun noch das Wichtigste:

So viel wie möglich vom alten Teichwasser aufheben, den Filter durchlaufen lassen und etwas alten Modder behalten um den neuen Teich zu Impfen.
Frischwasser gaaaaaaanz langsam nachfüllen, am besten auf mehrere Tage verteilt.

.


----------



## AMR (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

heyheyhey

also auf keinen fall nur 65cm tief^^

ich habe etwas über einen meter tiefe ...ca 105cm
das ist nicht viel, also auch wenn du nur kleine fische hast, brauchst du mindestens 80cm.

....sonst musst du jeden winter wegen den fischen anfangen zu zittern xD


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

hallo Nancy

zuerst mal willkommen im forum 
hier kannst du bei der suchfunktion viele ideen und anregungen,technisches knowhow -einfach alles finden.

ich hab auch mit einem minibecken angefangen.dann war ich es leid einen drecktümpel zu haben (blätter im herbst, blütenstaub, mulch,den die igel vom rand eingeworfen haben )und zu guter letzt  ertrank ein igel.
dann hab ich mühsam einen teich gebuddelt mittels spitzhacke und muskelkraft. tiefe war 1,20 m../ca 4,50 x 3,5om.folienteich,-die falten so ordentlich wie möglich gelegt und *getarnt*
ich hab zig tonnen steine geschleppt und die ränder schön mit pflanzen zugesetzt, in teicherde versteht sich .es sah wunderbar aus und bald folgten fische,--auch shubunkins, die bei mir in vielen jahren nie größer als ca 16 cm wurden.
so schön es aussah, der teich verdreckte jedes jahr im herbst und jedes frühjahr hab ich den teich generalgereinigt.wasser raus, allen mulm zwischen steinen und pflanzen rausgepopelt , das gesiebte ( durch ein mulltuch ) alte teichwasser 1/3 , den rest mit leitungswasser.
man hatte mir beim *fachhändler* ein filterfaß  von pxxx und eine passende pumpe verkauft, die mein mann dann alle 3 tage gereinigt hat.
ich hatte damals noch kein internet und habe teuer bezahlt für alle fehler.

was ich dir raten würde, ohne fachmann zu sein, einfach aus erlebtem und meinem bauch 
mach einen folienteich, da du diesen individuell gestalten kannst. auch hinsichtlich der bodenbeschaffenheit.
Grubi hatte  doch diese gute idee, deine teichschale  sozusagen als pflanzenfilter und den überlauf vielleicht als kleinen wasserfall zu nehmen.
hol dir gleich einen guten filter ohne schaumstoffmatten, wenn du nicht eine dauerbeschäftigung im filterreinigen suchst 
ich habe nun den dritten filter  ( 2x geld zum fenster rausgeworfen, vom ärger abgesehn)und bin noch mit dem bau des siebfilters in arbeit.zu groß kann ein filter nie sein.
und nochwas...
fische vermehren sich und *hastdunichtgesehn* leben mehr __ frösche und anderes getier im teich als du denkst.

wie immer auch du entscheidest: ich wünsche dir / euch gutes gelingen und viel freude mit dem teich, und allem was darin dann grünt, blüht, kreucht und fleucht 

gruß ulla


----------



## Nancy (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

@ulla ich schaue heute schon den ganzen Tag im Forum rum, und deinen Beitrag finde ich mal richtig gut.Habe jetzt noch 3 Wochen Zeit zu überlegen, den dann kommen die Vermieter aus dem Urlaub zurück, und dann werden wir sie mit unseren Ideen überzeugen.

Grüße Nancy


----------



## posemuckel (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo zusammen,

unser Teich wird dieses Wochenende erst mit Wasser befüllt, da die Folie jetzt erst kommt. Ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so, denn bei Euren Beiträgen ist mir noch eine Frage eingefallen.

Wir wollen auch gerne Fische einsetzen, nicht viele und erst im nächsten Jahr, wenn sich - hoffentlich - alles etwas eingependelt hat. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass unser Teich groß genug ist: aber die Tiefzone hat nur knapp 2 m². Wenn die Fische sich alle im Winter dahin verziehen, kann's eng werden.

Wieviele könnte ich denn dann maximal nehmen? Ich dachte an Goldorfen u.ä. habe mich aber noch nicht wirklich gekümmert weil - wie gesagt - erst nächstes Jahr fällig. Oder sollten wir die Tiefzone größer machen? Jetzt geht's ja noch, auch wenn mein Mann mich wahrscheinlich erschlagen wird, wenn ich ihm damit komme.


----------



## Plätscher (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie tief damit die Fische auch im Teich überwintern können*

Hallo Rosi,

mehr Wasservolumen ist immer besser, 30 qm Fläche nur 2 qm Tiefzone da würde ich vergrößern, ist gut für die Teichstabilität und beugt problemen vor.
Ich habe auch Goldorfen (7Stck) da sie Schwarmfische sind wuseln sie oft als Horde durch den Teich, deshalb braucht man nicht so viele um spannende Beobachtungen zu machen. 
Übringens ich finde es Klasse das du den Teich erst richtig einfahren willst, ehe du Fische einsetzt  

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

